# Anti SpyWare sur Mac OS X



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2004)

je cherche à savoir s'il existe un freeware du type  AdAware  sur Mac OS X, pour virer les logiciels espions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et si oui, pouvez-vous me passer les liens SVP ???


----------



## demougin (23 Mai 2004)

si tu as NetBarrier d'Intego tu peux le régler pour

www.intego.fr


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Little Snitch est pas mal dans son genre.


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2004)

ca marche sous Os X ces trucs la???

A part les "tracking cookies"?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ca marche sous Os X ces trucs la???
> 
> A part les "tracking cookies"?



Bah oui. Ou veux-tu en venir?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (25 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Little Snitch est pas mal dans son genre.



               marche pas chez moi    ( G3 beige 266/OS X 2.5) 

        (l'installation a l'air de se faire...mais je n'ai rien dans les prefs système ni nulle part ailleurs...   )


----------



## Neoswitcher (16 Juin 2004)

moi aussi, riens les prefs?


----------

